# Sexing Nyererei



## cichlidChad (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone have a decent way to sex P Nyererei juvis? The dom male is colored up, so that is easy. There are also a couple of other males that flash occasionaly. My problem is picking out the fems from the other subdom males. I can make some good guess based off color and size, but is there anything else to look for? By the way, they are about 1.5-2 inches right now. Tanks in advance.

-Chad


----------



## jb1edlover (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok, it will take several days maybe a couple of weeks.... but a good way to tell males and females is remove the alpha male... then another male will fire up... if you have some that flash color go ahead and remove them as well... once all the males have been removed you'll be left with females. Give the males some time to show thier stuff though before you call it quits. Now again, sometimes a sub dominate male may not color up. This is one of the easiest ways, though not 100% but as close as you can get without an autopsy.  
JB


----------



## cichlidChad (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, that is a pretty obvious way to go about things. The problem for me is that I don't really have the time or tank space. Thanks for the reply though.

I know you can sex cichlids like N. Venestus by looking at the shape of the anal fin. Apparently the males develop a sharper, pointier anal fin while the fems have a more rounded, oval fin. Does this generalize for vics too? Anyone heard of this or tried it? The owner of my lfs stands by this method and was 4 for 4 when picking out my Venestus group.

-Chad


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi This way of sexing venustus can't work for the subdominated males, yu'll not tell them apart the females. Look at the anal fin, if it shows a litle color as white or red, this is a good way to see the males, at contrario the females won't devellop any colored anal fin.
xris


----------



## cichlidChad (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks xris, I will give this a shot. 

-Chad


----------



## detroitfish (Jan 13, 2009)

yellow anal fins with one or less egg spot is a female


----------

